# 5-htp



## nickguy (Feb 14, 2006)

Anybody ever try it?
It's pretty cheap so I figured I'd pick a bottle up, but I'm beginning to think that all this vitamins for mental conditions hoopla is a bunch of bull.


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3 (Apr 7, 2006)

I take 5-HTP (two 50 mg capsules) every night before I go to sleep. (Sometimes, I'll take three capsules if I know the next day is going to be, er, bad.)

Whenever I forget to take it, I feel more anxious than usual the next day.

So, yeah, I think it does help.

_Personal opinion. Not a doctor. Check with a doctor before trying anything. Blah, blah, blah. _


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

i wanted to try it for my insomnia, but i couldn't find it at the drugstore.


----------



## shoe (Dec 14, 2005)

I tried 5-htp from like 4 different manufacturers and increased doses up to the maximum recommended, over the period of a few months, and noticed nothing different. In theory it sounds like it should work since it converts to serotonin, but it had zero effect on me, even when using the 'enteric coated' ones. I guess it might have something to do with the distribution throughout your body rather than say a focused attack on your brain cells.


----------



## shill (Feb 18, 2006)

carambola said:


> i wanted to try it for my insomnia, but i couldn't find it at the drugstore.


Well, it's a supplement, not a drug. Don't look for it where you get your cough syrup; look for it where you get your multivitamins and omega-3.

HTH


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

I tried for a while. I didn't notice any effect.


----------



## mgb_apparitions (Feb 26, 2005)

I have recently started taking this and I have noticed an affect. Mainly,

1. My appetite has decreased a lot.
2. I fall asleep easier, sleep much deeper, and seem to dream more.
3. Much more even mood with less anxiety.

I still get nervous in certain settings but it seems diminished.


----------



## sadness (May 9, 2006)

can you take this supplement if you are on an SSRI?


----------



## tooker (May 1, 2006)

mgb_apparitions said:


> I have recently started taking this and I have noticed an affect. Mainly,
> 
> 1. My appetite has decreased a lot.
> 2. I fall asleep easier, sleep much deeper, and seem to dream more.
> ...


I agree 100%. I really didnt notice effects until about 3 weeks after taking it. Also, I had to take <300mg to get an effect. Also, make sure to take it with a B-Complex, to make sure it is converted to seratonin. Magnesium and Vitamin C also aid in this process. I think 5-HTP is a great substitute for an SSRI without the side effects. You may experience temporary stomach upset for the first couple days, but it goes away quickly.


----------



## tooker (May 1, 2006)

sadness said:


> can you take this supplement if you are on an SSRI?


I have heard it should not be takin with an SSRI because it can cause Seratonin Syndrome.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

shill said:


> carambola said:
> 
> 
> > i wanted to try it for my insomnia, but i couldn't find it at the drugstore.
> ...


. . . which would be the drugstore, or whole foods. where can you get it? gnc?


----------



## tooker (May 1, 2006)

carambola said:


> shill said:
> 
> 
> > carambola said:
> ...


I dont believe GMC carries it. I usually purchase it at health food stores in my area, but I have seen it at Jewel/Osco.


----------



## mgb_apparitions (Feb 26, 2005)

shwin said:


> mgb_apparitions said:
> 
> 
> > I have recently started taking this and I have noticed an affect. Mainly,
> ...


What I have found is that I still get nervous in all the same situations that I used to get nervous in but the physical symptoms are less. I can talk with my voice being less shaky, etc...

I have taken Xanax in the past and I do think Xanax worked better for me. Xanax didn't seem to make me as tired. Also, whereas 5-HTP seems to create an even mood for me, Xanax actually made me feel good.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

shwin said:


> tooker said:
> 
> 
> > sadness said:
> ...


It's really not a good idea. Unless maybe if you are comfortable self-medicating with cyproheptadine. :lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2006)

I read in this thread some people take 5-htp at night. Is this a good time to take it? I have been taking it in the morning cause I figure I would like to have a lot of serotonin throughout the day, but if I take it at night, will my body build up a lot of serotonin for the next day..hmm?


----------



## limited (Apr 3, 2006)

tooker said:


> carambola said:
> 
> 
> > shill said:
> ...


I know CVS carries it, so i bet most of the major pharmacies do as well.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2006)

I got it at rite-aid which also has a gnc substore in it. I found a better price online though so I'm gonna buy online now on.


----------



## jjyiss (May 6, 2006)

get it at bulknutrition.com that is where i got mine.


----------



## moon37 (Feb 27, 2006)

What's the recommended dosage?


----------

